# Batterie iBook G4 impossible à charger.



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

Là, je suis pris au dépourvu, je pensais en savoir pas mal au sujet des batteries au lithium, mais ce qui arrive à mon vieil iBook G4 (12 pouces 1,2 Ghz), je ne gère pas :

Le symptôme apparent : impossible de charger la batterie en totalité, l'iBook cesse de la charger à un pourcentage (indiqué) variable entre 37 et 47%. Les indicateurs de la batterie sont au vert (après 118 cycles, santé 80%, ce qui est plus ou moins cohérent), cette batterie a toujours été utilisée correctement, rechargée chaque fois que possible, à ma connaissance, jamais restée "vide".

Une batterie "rincée", c'est le % de "santé" (la charge maximum par rapport  à sa charge nominale, là, par exemple charge nominale 4400 mA/h, actuellement 80% = un peu plus de 3500 mA/h, batterie chargée à 100%). Là, il m'indique toujours environ 3580 mA/h, mais refuse de charger la batterie au delà de environ 1300 à 1600 mA/h selon les fois.

Bien entendu, j'ai calibré la batterie, et fait un reset de la PMU sans que ça n'y change quoi que ce soit.

La question que je me pose, c'est : "qu'est-ce qui a une claque : la batterie, ou l'iBook ?" (Bon d'accord, l'iBook, lui, il en a une, faut que je lui trouve une nouvelle nappe vidéo, mais ça n'a rien à voir).


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Cela ressemble à une batterie qui a vieilli prématurément.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Cela ressemble à une batterie qui a vieilli prématurément.



Précisément non, dans ce cas, ou la capacité de la batterie est en baisse, mais le Mac la recharge de toute façon à 100%, ou le Mac refuse carrément de la charger (j'ai le cas sur mon MBP), or là, il la recharge, mais juste partiellement !


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2013)

elle charge Mac allumé ou Mac éteint ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> elle charge Mac allumé ou Mac éteint ?



kif kif, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ça ne change rien (et c'est une alim de 65 watts).


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2013)

5. Reset the power manager by pressing the key combination Control-Option-Shift- power. ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> 5. Reset the power manager by pressing the key combination Control-Option-Shift- power. ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, j'ai  fait un reset de la PMU sans que ça n'y change quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



Je ne me souvenais plus si c'était ça le reset PMU

C'est pas la "DC-In Board" qui gère la recharge ? elle a peu être une faiblesse


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne me souvenais plus si c'était ça le reset PMU
> 
> C'est pas la "DC-In Board" qui gère la recharge ? elle a peu être une faiblesse



It's a possibility, mais je n'y crois pas. Je l'ai changée fin 2007 ou début 2008, elle recommence peut-être à faire des siennes, va falloir que je regarde, mais plus ça va plus je pense à un problème avec l'électronique de la batterie, ou la PMU elle même. l'impression que ça donne, c'est qu'elle commence à se charger, puis, au moment ou, à la fin de la première phase de charge, au lieu de baisser l'intensité de la charge pour la seconde phase, la PMU cesse purement et simplement de charger. Donc, à priori, ça serait plutôt de l'un de ces côtés que ça se passe. Va falloir que je trouve  un autre iBook 12 pouces pour vérifier (si c'est la PMU, la batterie devrait se charger sur un autre, si c'est la batterie, ça fera pareil).


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2013)

J'ai bien un 12@500MHz (G3), ça doit être la même batterie je pense.
En revanche Meaux c'est pas la porte à côté. Mais si tu ne trouve rien d'autre je peux t'envoyer ma batterie pour tests croisés
Ou inversement tu peux envoyer ta batterie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai bien un 12@500MHz (G3), ça doit être la même batterie je pense.
> En revanche Meaux c'est pas la porte à côté. Mais si tu ne trouve rien d'autre je peux t'envoyer ma batterie pour tests croisés
> Ou inversement tu peux envoyer ta batterie.



C'est sympa, mais j'ai un copain qui a aussi un G3 12 pouces, je vais voir ça avec lui 

Sinon, je te confirme que la batterie était à peu près la seule pièce commune aux iBook G3 et G4


----------

